# New SnoBear owner/hotrodder intro



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

Just thought I'd post an intro here as most message boards require.
I bought a SnoBear from my local Home Depot at the end of the season last year after spending a lot of time lurking here to learn about various snow plow options for my '98 S10 pickup.I got it for $800 clearance.
I'm only going to plow my own driveway because I've gotten really sick of getting up two hours early for work on a snowy day;putting on three layers of clothes;fighting with my snowblower;blowing the snow;showering ; rushing to work;only to have to do it all over again when I get home from work.
I haven't plowed snow since I was a teenager (I'm 59 now ) and that was a hospital parking lot where my father worked and he taught me to plow with a Jeep cab over pick up but I don't think I'll have any problems until I get over-confident after a few weeks.I know, it's a guy thing.
My biggest fear is backing into my new 3 car garage I built for my hotrod hobby. I know I'll do it sooner or later. 
I'm here to pick up as many tips on plowing as I can and then sharing my hard earned "wisdom" with new members as the years go by.
I live on top of a mountain in western Mass.where we get a lot of snow and the wind blows all the time so I snowblow / shovel just about every day in the winter.
In the summer I enjoy the cool breezes on the mountain while I cruise around in my '34 Ford coupe.
Sorry for the long winded intro. Hopefully,I'll make some friends here.
Glenn


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey Glenn, its Tim. You'll get no shortage of good advice here, I've been absorbing like a sponge for the last couple month.

See you tomorrow night.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to Plowsite. Take advantage of the guys and girls here. They know alot. I have ben plowing for 10 years and still get new information daily here. It is a great site. Enjoy!!! And good luck to you!


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

*welcome*

welcome to the forum, hot rod hobby love it lets see some pics. lets ass some flames to it lol i do custom airbrushing, when im not doing the day job or plowing ect ect.

where is windsor? im in western mass. 
jeff

www.infernographix.com


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Windsor is right on Rt9 on the far eastern edge of Berkshire county.

I'm in Peru, one town South of Windsor (Glenn is my wife's uncle). Where you at?


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

ok ive been to peru, im in westfield, right on the mass pike.

jeff


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

CruZer said:


> Just thought I'd post an intro here as most message boards require.
> I bought a Snobbier from my local Home Depot at the end of the season last year after spending a lot of time lurking here to learn about various snow plow options for my '98 S10 pickup.I got it for $800 clearance.
> I'm only going to plow my own driveway because I've gotten really sick of getting up two hours early for work on a snowy day;putting on three layers of clothes;fighting with my snowblower;blowing the snow;showering ; rushing to work;only to have to do it all over again when I get home from work.
> I haven't plowed snow since I was a teenager (I'm 59 now ) and that was a hospital parking lot where my father worked and he taught me to plow with a Jeep cab over pick up but I don't think I'll have any problems until I get over-confident after a few weeks.I know, it's a guy thing.
> ...


A good way to prevent backing into the garage is to be able to see well. Wire up a cheap set of running lights on the back of the truck.
I don't know how well a sno bear will back drag but you will not need to back as close if you back drag farther away from the garage.
Be sure you push your first plow of the season as far off the drive as possible. Who knows how long it will be there and you will need lots of stacking room by the end of the season.
When pushing your first plow the ground will probably be soft so raise the blade a little or you will be reseeding in spring.
Enjoy


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. It'll take some practice and being careful to not mess things up. I'm lucky in that most of the lawn around the driveway is lower than the driveway,and I installed a set of homemade shoes and set them about an inch up from the driveway to keep from digging it up too bad.
I also have a snowblower to use to push the piles back as I need to.
Here's a picture of my hotrod for those who asked to see it.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Hi, CruZer. Couple of suggestions. The one above about the light is a good one - get a cheap tractor light and run a relay to the backup lights. You could also take the tailgate off which will help a lot. Backdrag from in front of the garage so you don't have to back so close. Snobears are pretty light (my friend got one) and I've never seen how they do backdragging, but I'd think they'd get the job done. If it rides up on the snow, try throwing a gunny sack 3/4 full of sand over the moldboard to help hold it down.


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

nice hot rod.... must be fun to cruise in on the summer evenings.......

would look great with some real fire paint lol.... been wanting to do one and then do the flat clear......

nice job !!


----------



## CruZer (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions,Mick. I've been reading some of your other posts/replies and you have a lot of good advice for us rookies.
I think I'll be fine with plowing near the garage as long as I pay attention to what I'm doing. It's when I get "used" to doing something that I let my guard down and screw up.

I got my plow in March and have not plowed snow with it but I did regrade my dirt driveway with it last spring and I was surprised how well it dug the dirt. I back dragged the piles of dirt with it and as long as I didn't take more that a couple of inches at a time,it worked well.
I don't think I'll have any trouble back dragging in front of the garage doors. We'll see.
I like both the plow light and tailgate removal ideas. Thanks. Glenn


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck with the plow. Nice hot rod!


----------



## craymond38 (Dec 5, 2005)

I've got a couple years on my snowbear plow doing a few driveways. The plow backdrags ok, if you don't let the snow pile up too deep. If its a real wet heavy snow, you may have to repeat your backdrag a couple times. Its a really easy plow to work with. Good luck with it!


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just bought a SnowBear this winter myself. Your gonna like it with no problems. Great little plow for personal use!


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice ride!

How could ya be late to work in that thing?
Just pop the door open, and let the built in V plow on it 
get 'er done. 
------------------------

J/K
Hope the snowbear does work out.


----------

